# My tiller to console project



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Look on craigslist and pick up controls there. You can find some good deals if you just give yourself a few days, but look very often and when you come on a good deal jump.
I Glassed my console down. First I traced where it was gonna set. Mixed some cobosil and stuck it down and while it was still wet I used a layer of chop followed by biax around the inside.
You could also bolt/screw it down if you have a wood floor. (mine is divineycell).
Your boat looks great, good luck


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice looking skiff.

I second the glassing down but don't like the screwing unless you over drill the holes and fill with thickened epoxy and make 100% sure that no water will ever get in the holes or you are asking for work.

No clue on control...too complicated for me.

PS: Clayton15 s/b Wagner15


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats gonna be sweet!!!!!! 
I x3 glassing the console down!!!!!
If not use plenty of silicone
Please keep us updated


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah I didnt think about glassing it in but that seems like the best idea. I should have enough glass and resin to get it done. Should I wait till I mount the steering and throttle to mount the console?
there's some nice looking morse controls on cl right now but ill have to wait for my next pay check.
http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/2875811121.html


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Without steering and controls in the way it is obviously easier. Just make sure you think all your steps thru! you dont wanna glass it down and not have the rig tube done, or something like that. Cuz that would suck


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I'm making a little progress. Drove up to Clearwater this mornin and picked up some used Morse controls. I think they are going to look pretty cool and hopefully they will work great.


















I spent most of the day welding up a bumper for my buddy's Ford Ranger but I eventually got to start on the console around 9 tonight. My neighbors gotta love the cutting and grinding all day and night.
Started by laying things out in pencil...









Then I cut out the slot for the new throttle/shift controls and slid em in.


















I hope to get over to Pro Marine or Marine Surplus sometime tomorrow and pick up a steering kit. I'm looking for a Uflex Rotech system.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome, Gaffrig style controls


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Went to Pro Marine today and picked up a 10' Uflex Rotech steering kit and a couple of 10' Uflex control cables. The only things I still need I think is a steering wheel and some connectors to hook the cables to my controls. And a tilt/trim switch.









First thing I did was figure out how to run the steering cable and this is the best I could come up with.

















Marked out for the helm, then drilled and cut the center hole with the jigsaw.









After that I decided to cut out an opening in the console so I can start installing stuff.


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

I need some opinions. I'm not sure if the honeycomb backing on the inside of the console is going to be strong enough for mounting my helm.. :-/








I've got the helm bracket bolted in and it seems pretty dang sturdy but I could add a few layers of glass to the back if i really have to..


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Guess I'll do i few layers on the back just to be on the safe side. Should be good with a layer of 2oz chop mat then 1808 biax and another the 2oz I'm thinkin..

Anyways..I got a little more done. I'm trying to get finished tomorrow so I can take it out the rest of the week while I'm off work. Can't get a whole lot done with my 4yr old runnin' around


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good, where r the cables gonna run?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

[smiley=1-hypno.gif]For the 4 year old try Barnie, Mickey Mouse Club House and Sponge Bob always helps to calm the beast. Been there, it works. Great buil i am going to do the same with my j12 soon. Can you post a picture from the back of the controls,


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm so tired..Got alot done today and even got to drink a few beers ..The cables for steering and controls are going to run from the back deck between my legs into the console.









I started today with glassing up the inside of my console. I wetted the three layers out on a piece of cardboard..








Then I layed them into the backside of the sole..








The extra glass thickend it up just how i wanted it and now it should be plenyt thick to hold the helm..








Then I went down to marine surplus and got a nice looking wheel and a few other things...
















I got a rubber boot to cover my steering cable into the deck but I don't think it's going to work ..


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

I marked out the spot for my console..








I ground out about 3 or 4 inches inside where the console will sit...lookin pretty gangsta..


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Earlier today i finished glassing in my console. I used some west system microfibers to make filler for in the corners on the sides then I ran out of that and used some farring additive for the front. While that was still wet I put in a layer of chopped mat and a layer of 1808 as gbud suggested and that worked great..

















Once the resin cured I bolted in the helm and controls after hooking up and adjusting the cables. I also drilled the holes for the key switch and the safety lanyard and intalled those.










I have evrything buttoned up for the most part. Whats still left is to add a fiberglass cable cover and a tilt/trim switch. I'm using the switch that came from the stock controls and for now it'll work until I can afford to buy a teleflex pro trim switch. I ended up getting her wet this afternoon and the motor ran awesome. This thing gets on plane almost instantly and goes as fast as it used to at half throttle. It does sit about three inches lower in the water but the extra power really makes up for it. 
The controls work excellent but I'm going to try and dial in the shift cable because it has a slight knocking noise when you put it in gear at idle. The noise does go away as soon as you give it any gas but it is a concern. The Ulfex Rotech steering system works okay but the steering shaft in the helm has a little more play than I expected. It's really my first time driving a boat with mechanical steering so maybe its a normal thing. At the other end of the cable I had to find a steering link since I didnt get one with the motor. I could find a Nissan part online but they want $140, so what I did was measure out the dimensions I thought I would need and dug through a box at Marine Surplus until I found one that would work. I did have to get a bushing for it at Ace hardware but it worked out perfect.
Here's a few pics from while I was cleaning the boat tonight. Sorry about the crappy pictures, phone sucks at night...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks good! 

How much better do you like it so far compared to the tiller?


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

looking great,, fun project .


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

> Looks good!
> 
> How much better do you like it so far compared to the tiller?


Ya know its almost a totally different boat. Im sure they'll be something I miss but I'll really have to get some more time out before I can say that I really like it more. So far I feel more comfortable behind the steering wheel and the nose rides lower with the motor all the way down at speed compared to the yamaha.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I need some opinions. I'm not sure if the honeycomb backing on the inside of the console is going to be strong enough for mounting my helm.. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's nidacore - a very cheap composite core material,made from recycled milk jugs - no kidding...

it will work,for a light load - be sure and "back up" the bolts - make spacers from aluminum...do not over tighten - that stuff will compress...

personally,i do not use nidacore for anything...


side note: do not attempt to screw anything onto that console,with that core - the screws will never hold - everything will require thru bolting...


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Really hatin on my nidacore man, my boat has quite a bit of it... Actually HDPE(milk jugs) is a pretty strong plastic. It has high tensile and compression strength and is also high in impact and abrasion resistance. when it's used in the proper application nidacore is an excelent core material. Not right for everything but no problems when used correctly.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I like that steering wheel you have. The boat looks great.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

looks great!!!!!!!!! Any pointers on how to adjust the cables tension. For the sterring cable i am using a 1" hand rail ss base but i am putting the 3 cables thru it fits like a glove and looks really good.


----------

